# Eigene PHP-Version für Vhost



## Moritz123 (14. Februar 2007)

Hallo!

ich hab auf meinem Notebook unter Windows XAMPP mit PHP 4.4.1 zu Entwicklungszwecken installiert. Nun möchte ich gerne einen Vhost einrichten, auf dem ich statt der standardmäßigen PHP-Version 4 die ebenfalls mitinstallierte PHP-Version 5 als Standard nutze. Ist soetwas überhaupt möglich? Wenn ja, wie geht es bzw wo finde ich Resourcen/Anleitungen zur Installation/Konfiguration?

Vielen Dank!


----------



## Matthias Reitinger (14. Februar 2007)

Hallo,

ich habe auch PHP 4 und 5 parallel laufen. Zwar nicht über einen vHost, sondern über verschiedene Unterverzeichnisse, aber das Vorgehen sollte ja prinzipiell identisch sein.

Beide PHP-Versionen als Modul einbinden klappt leider aus verschiedenen Gründen nicht. Deshalb läuft bei mir PHP 5 über FastCGI. In meiner httpd.conf sieht das dann so aus:

```
### PHP5 via FastCGI
#
LoadModule fastcgi_module modules/mod_fastcgi.dll
FastCgiServer c:/programme/php5/php-cgi.exe -processes 2
# Könnte man auch höher setzen, aber für eine lokale
# Entwicklerinstallation reichen zwei Prozesse allemal

ScriptAlias /php-bin/ "c:/programme/php5/"
Action php-fastcgi /php-bin/php-cgi.exe
```
In dem Bereich, in dem dann PHP 5 übernehmen soll (bei dir also beim vHost), trägt man dann noch folgende Direktive ein:

```
AddHandler php-fastcgi .php
```
Und schon arbeitet PHP 5 alle PHP-Dateien ab.

Grüße,
Matthias


----------



## Moritz123 (15. Februar 2007)

Hallo!
danke für die Antwort. 
Wollte eben das FastCGI-Modul installieren und habe feststellen müssen, dass das gar nicht bei mir auf dem Rechner vorhanden ist. 
Daraufhin habe ich mir ein FastCGI-Modul (mod_fastcgi-2.4.2-AP20.dll) von http://www.fastcgi.com/dist/ runtergeladen und ins Modul-Verzeichnis kopiert. Leider meldet der apache beim neustarten folgendes:


> apache: Syntax error on line 145 of C:/server/xampp/apache/conf/httpd.conf: Cann
> ot load C:/server/xampp/apache/modules/mod_fastcgi-2.4.2-AP20.dll into server: D
> as angegebene Modul wurde nicht gefunden.


Meine httpd.conf sieht an der Stelle so aus:


> # Load FastCGI-Module:
> LoadModule fastcgi_module modules/mod_fastcgi-2.4.2-AP20.dll


Woran kann es liegen, dass der Apache das Modul nicht findet? Sind sonstige Einstellungen von Nöten?

Vielen Dank!


----------

